# Clinics for 2019 National Garden Railway Convention



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

We are still looking for Clinic ideas and Presenters for the 2019 National GR Convention.

Some suggestions we have received are for electronics and animation, including the use of Arduinos in Garden Railroads. Is there specific interest in this area? Any things in particular you might like to do with Arduinos? We are considering a "Make-and-Take" clinic where attendees will receive an Arduino kit and build something for their railroad they can take home. This will join several other "Make-and-Take" clinics we will be holding.

Any feedback in this area is appreciated.

Michael


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Still looking for Clinic ideas and Presenters for the 2019 National GR Convention.


----------

